# Outboard oil in other engines



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Do any of you use your 2 stroke outboard oil in chainsaws, weed eaters, etc?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

No. The oil has different characteristics for water cooled and air cooled.

In a pinch you could but I would not for long term use.


----------



## Tow-mater (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes, I have. 
I noticed a little bit of water in my removable 6 gal boat tank and moved the outboard mix gas into my yard tool gas can to be able to separate the water out and just used the outboard gas in the yard tools. I've done this a few times since but only found the water in the boat tank once. For convenience I hadn't worried about putting the outboard mix in my yard tools but of course I wouldn't put my yard tool mix into my outboard.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks. Not an emergency, so will get some regular chain saw oil.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have an old gallon can of 2cycle oil I had left over from and old bass boat. I've been using it on all my yard tools with no problems. I am switching to Stihl oil to keep the warranty on my edger


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Used quick silver synthetic blend whole life in all my small engines and never a problem. About 2 years ago I went to 20V Dewalt for the weed wacker, blower, and chainsaw...never going back. Saving my pennies for the mower now.


----------

